# Può essere GPL?

## assente

http://www.fborghi.it/GeaNet.htm

Si tratta di un gestionale per .net, il fatto è che su internet rilascia solo i binari e poi ha delle dipendenze proprietarie  :Confused: 

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

mmmmhhh...

credo di no, per il fatto che 

 *Quote:*   

> rilascia solo i binari 

  mentre nella GPL è scritto che ogni distribuzione del software deve prevedere la presenza del codice sorgente. quindi che sia distribuito su internet,  su cd, nastro o posta prioritaria, devono essere sempre inclusi i sorgenti.

tutto questo IMHO

ciao

DV

----------

## n3m0

La cosa bella è che sul sito sta scritto: 

 *Quote:*   

> Gea.Net e' il primo software gestionale Open Source sviluppato in Microsoft Framework.NET. Il software e' dunque completamente GRATUITO e viene rilasciato completo di codici sorgenti modificabili dall'utente.

 

Mah.

Prova a scrivergli una mail e a chiedergli i sorgenti, vedi che ti dice.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cloc3

Sul sito è scritto chiaramente:

 *Quote:*   

> ...viene rilasciato completo di codici sorgenti modificabili dall'utente. Puo' essere liberamente scaricato, usato e ridistribuito senza alcun costo di licenza. Per tutti i software e' applicata la licenza GPL pertanto e' possibile modificare il codice sorgente secondo le proprie esigenze.

 

(per di più è gratuito, ma questo non centra)

Per quanto riguarda le dipendenze, credo che tutto il software libero che gira su windows abbia delle dipendenze proprietarie. E poi, probabilmente, non è vietato a nessuno scriversi da se del codice che simuli le dipendenze proprietarie richieste (o comunque, questo non è un problema dell'autore del software). 

Immagino che certo software distribuito da gentoo abbia problemi analoghi: io per esempio uso ndiswrapper, che a sua volta richiede i driver wireless scaricati dalla casa madre, che, probabilmente, sono proprietari (sebbene gratuiti).

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda le dipendenze, credo che tutto il software libero che gira su windows abbia delle dipendenze proprietarie.

 

Si, i problemi possono sorgere se le librerie proprietarie vengono linkate staticamente, ma in presenza di DLL o roba dinamica non é un problema. E' il problema inverso della GPL (per cui esiste la LGPL).

E comunque non é che Java sia molto più libero di .NET  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## n3m0

Resta il fatto che questo dice di darti i sorgenti, ma nella sezione download ci sono solo i binari.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## assente

per quello che ho capito i sorgenti te li dà se compri il cd con i sorgenti e binari.. Cosa legittima, ma in questo caso non dovrebbe distribuire i binari sul sito, no?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *assente wrote:*   

> Cosa legittima, ma in questo caso non dovrebbe distribuire i binari sul sito, no?

 

Non penso ci sia una clausola cosi' nella gpl

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *assente wrote:*   Cosa legittima, ma in questo caso non dovrebbe distribuire i binari sul sito, no? 
> 
> Non penso ci sia una clausola cosi' nella gpl

 

fedeliallalinea, a cosa ti riferisci? Per la GPL se dai i binari dei permettere l'acquisizione del sorgente senza sovrapprezzo (a meno di spese postali o simili).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Per la GPL se dai i binari dei permettere l'acquisizione del sorgente senza sovrapprezzo (a meno di spese postali o simili).

 

A ecco questo mi era sfuggito

----------

## cloc3

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Resta il fatto che questo dice di darti i sorgenti, ma nella sezione download ci sono solo i binari.  

 

Questo è un problema serio, perché laddove si dichiara di rilasciare un software "completo di" intenderei che risulti addirittura impossibile ottenere i binari soltanto, anche a chi non li volesse.

Se fosse così non sarebbe né libero né proprietario...

----------

## mouser

Credo che per essere una licenza GPL dovrebbe darti la possibilita' di reperire i sorgenti insieme ai binari.

Se nella sezione download ci sono i binari, allora ci dovrebbero essere anche i sorgenti. Se non ci sono non credo che sia una reale GPL.

Potrebbe per ovviare a questa cosa, darti la possibilita' di avere a casa i CD con i sorgenti e togliere i binari dal download.

O dai la possibilita' di scaricare il programma con i sorgenti, o dai la possibilita' di ordinare il programma con i sorgenti; si puo' decidere di fornire entrambe le soluzioni, ma offrirne anche solo una delle due mozzata (dei sorgenti) credo che violi la GPL.

Tutto questo IMHO

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

sono d'accordo con te mouser.

come ho scritto nel primo mio post, devono essere distribuiti binari e sorgenti assieme.

ciao

DV

----------

## shev

I sorgenti non devono essere obbligotoriamente allegati ai binari, devono essere a disposizione di chi li chiede, anche via mail o altro mezzo. Non ci vedo nulla di male, appena finisco di cenare recupero il pezzo di gpl che ne parla.

----------

## gutter

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> sono d'accordo con te mouser.
> 
> come ho scritto nel primo mio post, devono essere distribuiti binari e sorgenti assieme.
> 
> ciao
> ...

 

No basta solo che i sorgenti siano resi disponibili. Non è necessario che siano distribuiti assieme ai binari.

----------

## assente

 *shev wrote:*   

> I sorgenti non devono essere obbligotoriamente allegati ai binari, devono essere a disposizione di chi li chiede, anche via mail o altro mezzo. Non ci vedo nulla di male, appena finisco di cenare recupero il pezzo di gpl che ne parla.

 

Questo?

```

    c) Il Programma sia accompagnato dalle informazioni che sono state

    ricevute riguardo alla possibilità di ottenere il codice sorgente.

    Questa alternativa  è permessa solo  in caso di  distribuzioni non

    commerciali e solo se il programma è stato ottenuto sotto forma di

    codice  oggetto o  eseguibile in  accordo al  precedente  comma B.

```

----------

## mouser

 *assente wrote:*   

>  *shev wrote:*   I sorgenti non devono essere obbligotoriamente allegati ai binari, devono essere a disposizione di chi li chiede, anche via mail o altro mezzo. Non ci vedo nulla di male, appena finisco di cenare recupero il pezzo di gpl che ne parla. 
> 
> Questo?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bhe', in effetti dice che il programma sia accompagnato non necessariamente dal codice sorgente ma dalle "informazioni che sono state ricevute riguardo alla possibilita' di ottenere il codice sorgente"

----------

## cloc3

 *Quote:*   

> ...viene rilasciato completo di codici sorgenti modificabili dall'utente.

 

Questo non è scritto nella licenza GPL. E' scritto nella pagina di presentazione del loro software.

Questa è la modalità con cui loro hanno scelto di aderire alla GPL.

Se è possibile ottenere quei binari non completi di codice, ne va della loro parola. Non è più una questione di software libero o proprietario.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shev wrote:*   

> I sorgenti non devono essere obbligotoriamente allegati ai binari, devono essere a disposizione di chi li chiede, anche via mail o altro mezzo.

 

A ecco allora c'e' una clausula che e' esplicita

----------

## MonsterMord

in ogni caso e' specificato che ci sono 3 anni di tempo per fornire i sorgenti.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> A ecco allora c'e' una clausula che e' esplicita

 

Già, riporto l'intero pezzo a riguardo, per completezza:

 *GPL wrote:*   

> 3. È lecito copiare e distribuire il Programma (o un'opera basata su
> 
> di esso,  come espresso al  comma 2) sotto  forma di codice  oggetto o
> 
> eseguibile secondo i  termini dei precedenti commi 1 e  2, a patto che
> ...

 

----------

## assente

 *GPL wrote:*   

> 
> 
>     b) Il Programma sia accompagnato da un'offerta scritta, valida per
> 
>     almeno tre  anni, di  fornire a chiunque  ne faccia  richiesta una
> ...

 

 *Gestionario strano wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.fborghi.it/faq.htm
> 
> Sono uno studente e vorrei acquistare i codici sorgenti a scopo didattico al prezzo speciale di 19 Euro + IVA. Cosa devo fare ?
> ...

 

Mentre se non si è studenti il costo dei sorgenti è 129+IVA.

Conclusione personale: viola la GPL quando il costo dei sorgenti è più di una semplice spedizione e quando restringe le modalità di utilizzo dei sorgenti.

Note: non credo che questo sia un'utilizzo "sbadato" di questa licenza, ma si tratti di una innovativa "tecnica da venditore" per spacciare una cosa per un'altra; allo scopo di darti un terzo software

----------

## shev

 *assente wrote:*   

> Conclusione personale: viola la GPL quando il costo dei sorgenti è più di una semplice spedizione e quando restringe le modalità di utilizzo dei sorgenti[/url]

 

Esatto, viola la gpl, quindi possono essere passibili di denuncia per pubblicità ingannevole, violazione della licenza e cose simili (non sono avvocato).

 *Quote:*   

> Note: non credo che questo sia un'utilizzo "sbadato" di questa licenza, ma si tratti di una innovativa "tecnica da venditore" per spacciare una cosa per un'altra; allo scopo di darti un terzo software

 

Non esiste come cosa, poichè se vendono un prodotto con una licenza, sono tenuti a rispettarla. In caso contrario vale quanto sopra: pubblicità ingannevole, violazione della licenza e possibilità di adire a vie legali.

EDIT: spinto da curiosità sono andato sul sito "incriminato", chiarendomi le idee. La ditta in questione vende diversi prodotti (o componenti dello stesso prodotto), alcuni OpenSource e gpl-ed, altri commerciali e non opensource (o non gpl-ed). Gea.net e libero e in regola con la gpl. Gea2004 no, non è gpl e di questo si pagano i sorgenti. Quindi alla fine mi pare tutto in regola, anche se non ho proprio le idee chiare su sta storia, non fanno nulla per essere chiari e trasparenti. Una mail potrebbe chiarire tutto. Diciamo che giocano un po' sulla confusione dell'accostamento di nomi simili e licenze diverse, non sono un esempio di chiarezza e trasparenza, però non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso o illegale. Per ora.

----------

